# Dizzy After Riding



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

This has been going on for over a year at least. I get dizzy either when standing up or when leaning over to pick something off the floor so it's related to movement. The dizziness only lasts a few seconds but is painful and intense and I have to stop whatever I'm doing until it fades. I'm pretty sure this is brought on after an intense ride which I do for an hour to an hour and a half 3 or 4 times a week. So I was reading about hydration and found something about sweating out salt and then there's not enough salt in your blood to attract water therefore your blood level goes down and with it blood pressure. Now I am aware of my water intake before, after and during rides and I usually drink hydration mix before. So does this make sense and should I be trying to intake more salt and enzymes before, during and after? FWIW I am 64 and take Lipitor and Zetia for about two years now after one stent installed. Hope this is the right place to start, thanks for any input.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Happens to me too due to orthostatic hypotension, though I wouldn't what I have painful. It's worse the day of or day after a hard ride. I just have to get up slowly, especially after having been lying down. I'm a few years older than you and had it my whole life. I'm not on any drugs. Check with your doc.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> Happens to me too due to orthostatic hypotension, though I wouldn't what I have painful. It's worse the day of or day after a hard ride. I just have to get up slowly, especially after having been lying down. I'm a few years older than you and had it my whole life. I'm not on any drugs. Check with your doc.


Thanks, I have an appointment in a couple weeks.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

yes see a cardiologist-not a regular doc--no doubt you will get a stress test and a heart echo----I did these and they found my blood pressure at 205 under stress---I am your age and high end of normal was 185----so not as extreme as it sounds----we have not yet figured this out but I am to not go anerobic in the meantime and that has helped. I would get dizzy on the bike. But you could have something very serious and this is the only way to find out


It is common to have this after laying or sitting down for a bit-especially at our ages--but you sound more extreme and does not sound like that and for sure 

It being painful is worry some for sure----one of the primary pending heart attack indicators

Seems odd to ask here as you already have had one serious heart issue---thus the stent----and you have a cardiologist


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

The pain is reason to get to the cardiologist ASAP.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice all. I told my cardiologist about the dizzy spells a few months ago but he wasn't too concerned. I'll send a note with a little more detail about how extremely dizzy I get and the pain and when it happens.

Something odd happened this week, Tuesday I entered an MTB race. It was only 45 min long but I go all out and much of the time my heart rate stays in zone 5 (out of 5) and will reach my max of 160 bpm at least once. The next evening, Wednesday I went for a ride and worked hard but mt HR didn't go past 148 and I was working hard. It's a familiar trail and 150 to 155 is normal on a couple the climbs. Some days I can stay over 150 for 20 minutes and some days I don't even get up to 150 but feel the same amount of effort. Just trying to determine if I am more efficient on those days or if that's an anomaly.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm interested in hearing more about your "pain" that you get. Where is it, how does it feel etc. 

I'm not sure that I would just go to a cardiologist. They are only going to look at cardiology issues and not necessarily at all the other stuff that could cause this; electrolytes, neurology, vascular, endocrine issues, for starters. Remember you already mentioned it to them and they didn't follow up. 

If you have a good General Practitioner you may want to go to them and get rather aggressive in asking questions and pushing to look for a cause. 

You really didn't tell us how old you are or what your level of fitness is, nor why you already see a cardiologist. All that info is helpful because I will get the same thing but without any "pain" or discomfort. I'll have it when I get really, really fit and my resting HR is in the low to mid 40s. Stand up and it takes the HR a while to jump up and you get dizzy. It's really common and nothing to worry about............................but, you already are seeing a cardiologist which suggests you have had a prior issue so I hesitate to dismiss it as just top notch fitness. 

In regards to the HR variability that I wouldn't really worry about. Happens all the time and is due to how your body is feeling. When I'm starting to get a little tired from several hard rides I'll have more problems pushing the HR up. Take it easy for awhile and when the body recovers the HR will jump up again.

I had a co-worker that would get lightheaded with change of positions and passed out several times. Cardiology did a bunch of tests that came back normal. Just drink more water they said. Family doctor found out he had Factor V Leiden's and had blood clots in his lungs. I have a few more stories of patients I've had recently who only went to specialists and had a problem missed. If you have a good general practitioner talk to them about it as well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

FKipper said:


> Something odd happened this week, Tuesday I entered an MTB race. It was only 45 min long but I go all out and much of the time my heart rate stays in zone 5 (out of 5) and will reach my max of 160 bpm at least once. The next evening, Wednesday I went for a ride and worked hard but mt HR didn't go past 148 and I was working hard. It's a familiar trail and 150 to 155 is normal on a couple the climbs. Some days I can stay over 150 for 20 minutes and some days I don't even get up to 150 but feel the same amount of effort. Just trying to determine if I am more efficient on those days or if that's an anomaly.


I think that's pretty normal, lots of things can affect heart rate.

The pain and dizziness? Not normal imo.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

I think your dizziness may be a blood pressure issue based upon your description; quick movements....


----------

